# Organic Butter vs. "Earth Balance"



## granolagirl97 (Mar 4, 2002)

Just trying to get some opinions here. I just found the "Earth Balance", trans- fat free, non-hydrogenated, non-gmo margarine in sticks. Now, I understand the vegan reasoning for using this vs. butter. IMO, it's the best margarine alternative I can find. I'm vegetarian, but I'm not vegan... yet. I am just wondering which would actually be healthier. Does anyone know more about these non-hydrogenated margarines than I do? I am trying to make decisions based on what the boxes tell me... I don't know any more than that and I really go back and forth. I HATE the plight of the animals. So, is Earth Balance - or one like it - a wise alternative?


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi,
I actually posted almost the exact same thing...you can either scroll down to the "LIKE BUTTER" post or try to click the following link. There were about 18 posts of opinions on that.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=145102


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I LOVE Earth Balance - it's quite healthy with a good blend of oils which have lots of Omegas. My husband's BIG MEATING FRIEND switched from butter with his cholesterol problem and he hasn't stopped using it in 3 years.

Since it's healthy and you are also looking at it from an animal perspective, it certainly beats supporting the dairy industry!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I use organic butter, and I've never really used "earth balance". I think that if it's organic, the cows are treated more humanely, right? I sure hope so. Margerine was always toted as the great alternative to butter before they did all those studies. And now we find that it's really bad for you. Butter is a natural product that has been used by people for centuries. I know that this EB stuff is not margerine, but I don't know much about it.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

i agree.. i love it.. my non vegan family loves it... and its a great healthy alternative.. since u do not agree with the plight of animals and have no ways to make sure these organic farms are nicer i would say go with the non violent one.. which of course is Earth Balance... then again im tired... and its my bedtime and i tend to ramble this late... :LOL


----------



## granolagirl97 (Mar 4, 2002)

Thank you for the replies.







I read that other thread and it was helpful. I guess, since I'd rather be on the vegan side of things (because it is my understanding that dairy cows are also, eventually, sent to slaughter), I will be using EB.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

If I were vegan I'd use it, but there are a myriad of health problems associated with almost all vegetable oils. We use organic butter or coconut butter.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Organic doesn't translate into humane treatment of animals. It simply applies to the type of feed and that the animals weren't given antibiotics and hormones. Sometimes it means that they are treated better but not always.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
Organic doesn't translate into humane treatment of animals. It simply applies to the type of feed and that the animals weren't given antibiotics and hormones. Sometimes it means that they are treated better but not always.











This is true and watch out cuz the term free range is overly used too.. it does not mean that the animals are happily grazing in pastures and huge hen houses... it can mean that there may be less hens in the box or the box is a few inches bigger.. its quite sad.... if u want to make sure of humane treatment visit the farms etc and buy locally and from farmers you trust.....


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

I have been using smart balance light for 3 years now. I love it.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I tried Earth Balance. It tasted like margarine to me, albeit a better version of marg. We use organic unrefined raw coconut oil. Delish on toast and great for frying buckwheat pancakes in







It also contains lots of lauric acid which is very good for the body.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

IVe been using Earth Balance for about 5 yrs now and love it. THough recently i joined WW and discovered that its 3pts a T!! Thats quite alot. I dont know what butter would be..... I like using it though bc it tastes great, melts well, great for baking and cooking and no trans fat.....which is really important. I also like to limit my animal products any way I can.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

OFF TOPIC

milk4two or *solsticemama* (oops just saw you use oil not butter), will you please tell me where you get your coconut butter or how to make it! Thank you


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

This is what we use. I tried a regular coconut oil at the HFS. It was organic but it didn't compare.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks! No stores in my area carry it. I will have to buy it on line when I get the money, boy it sounds yummy!!


----------

